# problème de demarrage en mode sans echec



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde;

tout d'abord avant de vous présenter mon problème, je vous donne les caractéristiques de mon MBP 13" i7, 2.8 GHZ, 4G DDR 3, DD 750 GO,

et le problème a commencé ce matin, jétais sur photoshop, où il a commencé a bugué tout seul, j'ai tout fait pour savoir l'origine de ce bug mais en vain, j'ai dû léteindre (maintenez le bouton dalimentation enfoncé), après j'ai essayé de le rallumer et là... ça a pris une éternité
je l'ai re-etteint encore une fois, en espérant que je pourrai le redémarrer en mode sans échec, j'ai maintenu la touche MAJ enfoncée, "je vais vous décrire ce qui m'a arrivé" un écran blanc ac l'icone d'apple puis une petite barre au dessous au milieu commence à se télécharger mais elle n'arrive pas à la fin, juste un petit un peu, puis elle disparaît, et l'ordinateur met encore 30 sec et s'eteint, j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprise mais j'ai pas arrivé à le rallumer
PS: je ne peux pas le formater car j'ai tout mes données, même pas une autre copie 

svp aidez moi


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

y'a pas quelqu'un qui pourrait me repondre ??!!!


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Reset PRAM, ça coûte rien et qui sait


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

Je tiens à vous dire, qu'il affiche l'ecran blanc avec la pomme avec la barre de chargement au dessous mais cette dernière ne termine pas son chargement ( à peine ) puis il séteint tout seul
ça sera la même chose si j'essayerai de le lancer en mode sans echec

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------

c'est quoi ce reset : Reset PRAM ?? explique svp


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2013)

Reset PRAM :
*Alt+&#63743;+P+R* maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 3 "boings".


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

c'est fait, mais sans résultat, toujours le même problème : écran blanc avec le logo d'apple en gris et cette maudite barre qui ne veux pas charger, puis il séteint tout seul
 svp, y'a pas une autre alternative, je suis  vraiment coincé, surtout que j'ai tout mes données sur lui et y'a pas question que je les perdre


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2013)

Tenter le mode "sans échec".
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
Si OK alors sauvegardes dare-dare.

Autre "solution":
S'il accepte de démarrer en mode cible (T maintenu au démarrage) tu pourrais aussi sauver toutes tes données.
http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

la première proposition je l'ai déjà essayé, mais ça pas marché, il affiche un ecran blanc avec le logo d'apple puis la barre qui ne veut pas charger et puis il s'eteint

pour la deuxième proposition, possible que je peux l'essayer avec un pc ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> c'est fait, mais sans résultat, toujours le même problème : écran blanc avec le logo d'apple en gris et cette maudite barre qui ne veux pas charger, puis il séteint tout seul
> svp, y'a pas une autre alternative, je suis  vraiment coincé, surtout que j'ai tout mes données sur lui et y'a pas question que je les perdre



*si* c'est le disque dur qui foire et puisque tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, j'éviterais au maximum de le torturer d'avantage ! 

mon conseil: sortir le disque dur et le brancher sur un mac sain (via un cable ou un dock, voir site macway.fr par exemple)  afin de sauver ce qui s'y trouve.

à+


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2013)

> pour la deuxième proposition, possible que je peux l'essayer avec un pc ?



Faut pas rêver... Il faudrait déjà que le PC sache lire un format Mac...

Je voulais aussi (ensuite) te suggérer la solution d'Arlequin : Sortir le disque...


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

comment faire pour savoir si le pc pourra lire un DD mac ? que dois je faire ?
et si je pourrai extraire mes données, comment faire après, je le formate ? comment ? si le MCP ne veut pas démarrer même en *mode sans échec* ni *Reset PRAM*...!


----------



## gmaa (22 Février 2013)

> comment faire pour savoir si le pc pourra lire un DD mac ?


C'est très très très improbable... nativement.

Il y a probablement des utilitaires mais ce n'est pas "courant".

C'est Mac OS qui lit "facilement" tous les formats PC : FAT, NTFS (ce dernier avec un utilitaire).


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

oulah 

c'est un peu la soupe là 

un pc ne peut lire nativement un disque mac, ça c'est sûr
il faut pour cela y installer, sur le pc, un utilitaire genre Macdrive

@salimb83: visiblement tu n'es pas à l'aise question ordi/technique. A ta place, j'essayerais soit de trouver un pote qui peux te donner un coup de pouce, soit te rendre chez un revendeur mac.

A toi de voir si tu es prêt à t'équiper pour sauver tes données, si tu t'en sens capable, ou pas

@gmaa: non, il ne faut pas d'utilitaire à MacOs pour *lire *du ntfs, mais pour y *écrire*


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

à Arlequin : si vrai que je suis nouveau dans ce système d'exploitation, et c'est la première fois que j'aurai un problème pareil;
je tiens juste à te dire que je viens d'essayer avec la methode : cfck -fy mais ça n'a pas marché

s'agit-il d'un problème avec le DD ? ni *mode sans échec,* ni *reset RVPAM*, ni *cfck -fy*, que dois je faire
d'après toi, je dois ouvrir le MCP et extraire le DD  pour récupérer mes données 
et ce qui m'agace le plus c'est que je suis coincé dans un *chantier pétrolier en Algérie*, je ne peux pas le quitter encore 20 jr 

si tu étais à ma place tu feras quoi *Arlequin *?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> si tu étais à ma place tu feras quoi *Arlequin *?



je me foutrais des baffes pour ne pas avoir de backup 



:rose:


Bon, sérieusement: 

mon humble avis: tu as une merde matérielle (probablement sur le disque dur)

soit tu trouves un autre mac (pour les inter-connecter)
soit tu trouves un revendeur/réparateur (qualifié mac)
soit tu te démerdes tout seul (sortir le disque, en installer un autre et faire une installation propre, puis récupérer les données de ton disque initial)

peux tu décrire le bug photoshop ?

que signifie "fsck ne marche pas" ? tu as pu lancer la commande ou pas ?


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

- le problème de photoshop c'etait très simple "un bug dans le sauvegarde d'une image" mais la roue multicolore a pris une éternité, j'ai dû léteindre en maintenant le bouton d'alimentation

- la commande cfck -fy, il me dit à la dernière phrase que *mon DD could not be verified completely* *"le problème qui le detecte mais il n'arrive pas à corriger ses erreurs"*

- j'ai plus de *300 GO* de données très importantes pour mon boulot + des photos et des videos... etc, c'est pour ça, je me demande si je pourrai extraire le DD et récupérer mes données via un dock, ça marchera ?!!
merci quand meme pour ton aide


----------



## salimb83 (23 Février 2013)

et si je trouve un autre mac, pourrais tu m'expliquer comment faire ? stp...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

Alors, soit tu connectes les deux macs en mode cible aka target 

soit tu sors le disque, et au moyen d'un dock ou d'un cable sata usb, tu le connectes à un mac ou un pc équipé de macdrive

au pire, tu me payes un billet AR et je passe te régler ça


----------



## joel17ch (24 Mars 2013)

C'est la catastrophe,
mon mac demarre avec une pomme et une barre de progression en bas..., mais à 25 % d'avancement tout s'arrete...
Help
Bonjour c'est joel


----------



## Mie7 (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me permets de poster à la suite car j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon imac (10.6), j'ai récupéré mes données via le mode cible, j'ai formaté et réinstallé l'os, mais le problème persiste. Il s'éteint avant la moitié du chargement. 
Aviez-vous trouvé la solution par hasard ? Serait-ce le DD ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (12 Octobre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Reset PRAM :
> *Alt+&#63743;+P+R* maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 3 "boings".



Je suis comme toi resté à la pomme en touche "cmd", mais je viens de me rendre compte que sur le MPB2009 qui n'est plus super récent, il n'y avait déjà plus de pomme dessinée sur cette touche


----------

